
First the apology, then the walkback, then “fake news” - rbanffy
https://pando.com/2017/07/11/new-tech-bro-playbook-first-apology-then-walkback-then-fake-news/
======
mindcrime
Flagged for non-ironic use of the term "tech bro". This is not professional
journalism, even though they pretend to be such.

~~~
zimpenfish
What's your objection to "tech bro"?

~~~
mindcrime
It's a meaningless pejorative that serves no purpose but to insult and evoke
an emotional reaction.

~~~
zimpenfish
I would dispute "meaningless" since it's a good description - "someone in tech
behaving like a fraternity brother". As for evoking an emotional reaction,
that's what writing is for, I think.

